# Chronic Kidney Failure Causes-My Cat was diagnosed so I am trying to understand this



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

*Causes of Chronic Renal Failure*
*Kidney Disease in Cats - Chronic Renal Failure  
By Jean Hofve, DVM littlebigcat.com*


Recent research suggests a link between vaccination for feline distemper and immune-mediated inflammation of the kidneys, which is thought to be the cause of CRF. Annual boosters for distemper are completely unnecessary. Be sure to discuss all recommended vaccines with your veterinarian. A cat with kidney disease or kidney failure should not be vaccinated at all. 
Long-term feeding of an all-dry-food diet is also suspected as a factor in Chronic Renal Failure. Cats' kidneys are highly efficient and adapted to life in the desert, where they would get most or all of their water from eating their prey. Cats eating dry cat food take in only half the water that cats on a canned or homemade diet get; this chronic dehydration can cause stress on the kidneys over time. Dry diets also predispose cats to lower urinary tract disease (FLUTD, LUTD, FUS, crystals, stones, cystitis) because they force such a high degree of urine concentration. Chronic or recurrent bladder disease may also be a factor in the development of CRF.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry about your kitty. 

The bit about dry kibble is interesting, I wonder if there's much research behind that idea.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it depends on the cat though.... 

If you feed only dry food, then you better make sure that the cat is also drinking frequently throughout the day. 

As far as vaccinations - you could hold them (maybe) if you have an indoor only cat, but an indoor/outdoor cat MUST be vaccinated. 

Our first cat only had dry food all his life and was vaccinated every year - and he was almost 20 years old when we decided it was time to put him to sleep. And we put him to sleep because we did not want him to go off into the woods to die alone somewhere. 

Our current cat only eats dry food and has been getting all of his vaccinations and is even healthier than our first cat was at the same age, simply because he doesn't get into fights with other cats. Our first cat was missing parts of his ears and had related infections. He has never had any bladder or urinary infections and he drinks just as much water (out of the dogs' bowls) as our dogs do.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I lost an 8 year old Himilayan to kidney failure. When I researched it, found out it is Himi's are prone to being born with polycystic disease, which can result in kidney failure right around 8 years of age.

Sorry about the diagnosis, I hope you caught it in time to manage it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

He has been switched to canned food which has some additional water added. Also, the vet said to wait at least 8 hours between feedings (she gave the reason, it had to do with cat's use of the protein and something about glucose which doesn't happen until 8-10 hrs after a feeding)-but the most important thing was to keep him eating. She said the brand of cat food was less important than the fact that it was canned (not dry).
At this point his only 2 observable symptoms were excessive peeing (enormous pee clumps, several times a day) and thirstiness. He isn't losing weight, or depressed, and hasn't lost his appetite. His BUN and creatine levels showed kidney failure.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of your cat's diagnosis. I had two shelties who were diagnosed with chronic renal failure (CRF) that I have lost in the past couple of years. When JC was diagnosed with CRF based on his BUN and creatin levels, one of the vets at the practice I was using suggested starting him on Azodyl and Epakatin; I did and both levels improved. Later when going for a check-up, the senior vet in that practice was not on board with this treatment and took him off. A while later, his levels increased. Since the vet who had recommended was no longer in this practice, I switched to another vet who was familar with this treatment and started him back on it. When JC started getting really picky about what he would eat and refused the Epakatin (a powder product), the vet recommended tagament as a substitute. I credit this treatment for giving me ~16 more good months with JC. Right after I lost JC, his brother was diagnosed with CRF and I immediately started him on the Azodyl and tagament; Sam lived another good 9 months until his quality of life deteriorated and I had to say goodbye. 

Please look at some of the research on these products and see if your vet might be in favor of trying as both products are recommended for dogs and cats. Both can be purchased OTC (I purchased from entirelypets.com) but the Azodyl is expensive to ship because it has to be refrigerated--I always bought in bulk as both JC and Sam needed 3 pills per day and it comes in a 60 pill bottle (20 days). If you have any questions or decide you would like to try the Azodyl, pm me as I have some of the Azodyl still in my fridge. The below is copied from the entirelypets website:

-----------------

*Azodyl Renal Function Support Through Enteric Dialysis.*

*Azodyl Caps* helps to slow down uremic toxin buildup and prevent further kidney damage in dogs and cats. It is a breakthrough in veterinary product. It works by providing natural Enteric Dialysis through the use of beneficial bacteria that support kidney function.


The treatment choice at the first signs of azotemia in dog and cats with acute or chronic kidney disease. 
Patented formula of naturally-occurring beneficial bacteria that metabolize and flush out uremic toxins that have diffused into the bowel as a result of increased toxin levels in the blood. 
Easy-to-administer, enteric-coated capsules. 
Can be used with other treatments and/or products, such as Epakitin. 
*Animals weighing up to 5 lbs: *Give 1 capsule Daily
*Animals 5-10 Lbs give: *Give 2 capsule daily (1 capsule AM and 1 capsule PM)
*Animals weighing greater than 10 lbs: *Give 3 capsules daily (2 capsule AM and 1 capsule PM)

Capsules should be given whole and not opened/crushed. If necessary administer capsules with a piece of the animals favorite food or treat. 
------------------------

In animals with CRF, (Chronic Renal Failure) it is recommended to use a low phosphorus diet.

*Epakitin*, a new nutritional supplement from Vétoquinol USA, Inc., safely and effectively supports kidney function and helps slow down the progression of chronic kidney disease.

Helps pets feel better and live longer. 
Great-tasting, easy-to-administer powder. 
Can be used alone, mixed with regular food or in combination with a prescription renal diet.

*Ingredients:* Lactose, Calcium Carbonate, Chitosan.

*Usage:* Administer orally 1 g of Epakitin per 5 kg of body weight, twice daily included with a meal, to support dogs and cats with impaired kidney function.

One level spoonful with the measuring spoon supplied within, provides 1 g of Epakitin.

Make certain that the animal always has access to fresh drinking water.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sorry about your kitty. We feed our cats primarily dry, but we also give a can a few times a week. Our vet said the cans do provide more moisture and cats tend to not drink enough. Our cat is ancient and the last vet visit she did tell us her kidneys were starting to shrink. She also mentioned that most old cats die of kidney failure and eventually kitty would probably pass in this way as well. Since she is at least 17, and most likely older I'd say she qualifies as old.

What else did your vet tell you? Any treatment plans? My thoughts are with you


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone who has read my threads on cats knows how passionate I am about getting cats off dry food. Having a kitty with urinary issues from eating dry food (and CORN-based dry food at that - thanks to the veterinary community for pushing us to do that) I always emphasize the need for wet or raw - Oscar gets both and since has not had an episode.

I'm so sorry about the diagnosis. Did you know that there is a yahoo list for owners of cats with kidney issues? Feline-CRF-Support : Chronic Renal Failure Cats


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote from Jackie hubert "Anyone who has read my threads on cats knows how passionate I am about getting cats off dry food. Having a kitty with urinary issues from eating dry food (and CORN-based dry food at that - thanks to the veterinary community for pushing us to do that) I always emphasize the need for wet or raw - Oscar gets both and since has not had an episode."

You gave me some info late last summer and I tried to switch my cat to raw, but he refused it completely. I also tried canned, but last year he was throwing up canned and having diarrhea and so I finally food one food, Innova Evo dry, that kept him from vomiting or having diarrhea.
Interesting, though, now he accepts canned, but only Friskies. I bought a whole bunch of Merrick, he won't eat it. The vet says most important is that it is canned, and that he eats it, and also that he gets lots of fluid.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

jealous1
Thanks for that info. I will take it with me the next time I see the vet. I am taking Brooks there for a thyroid check in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> Quote from Jackie hubert "Anyone who has read my threads on cats knows how passionate I am about getting cats off dry food. Having a kitty with urinary issues from eating dry food (and CORN-based dry food at that - thanks to the veterinary community for pushing us to do that) I always emphasize the need for wet or raw - Oscar gets both and since has not had an episode."
> 
> You gave me some info late last summer and I tried to switch my cat to raw, but he refused it completely. I also tried canned, but last year he was throwing up canned and having diarrhea and so I finally food one food, Innova Evo dry, that kept him from vomiting or having diarrhea.
> Interesting, though, now he accepts canned, but only Friskies. I bought a whole bunch of Merrick, he won't eat it. The vet says most important is that it is canned, and that he eats it, and also that he gets lots of fluid.


We started our guy with friskies too because it was the only canned he would eat. Then we transitioned to others and he had little issues eating whatever we gave him after a while but it has probably taken a year to get him to the point where he wil eat any canned or raw we give him. Definitely go slowly. 

That crf support group has a list of the best canned foods to give once your kitty is used to it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We recommend azodyl and epakitin. The problem with cats is getting them to take it. Azodyl must be given on an empty stomach. So the company told us, you can mix the azodyl by breaking the capsule into a small amount of canned cat food... then feed the rest 2 hours later. Cats are not good capsule takers. Our practice also has success with teaching owners how to give sub****eous fluids. My MIL did it with her cat for almost one year and it improved his quality of life. And yes, all of the geriatric cat experts recommend canned cat food because in general, cats do not drink enough. I saw a cat last week that we diagnosed with renal insufficiency 6 years ago. She asked me what to do... in addition to k/d, I showed her how to give subcutaneous fluids. the kitty also get injectable famotidine(she's a terrible pill taker... and won't take azodyl). And I really don't think vaccines are the culprit here... My beagle lived to be 17 years "over vaccinated" etc.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What did I type? Where did sub****eous come from???


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha, you got bleeped! Happened to me a few times on grf.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm just falling apart on this forum.......


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

The yahoo support group for crf kitties is a wonderful resource. I used it a lot when my cat was diagnosed. We also tried wet food which was difficult to get her to eat because she wasn't used to it. We do not currently feed our cats all wet food but they get it 3-5 times a week. I buy Natural Balance and I have one cat that tolerates it and one that loves it. Neither one will eat a raw diet.

Unfortunately my baby girl, Chloe was diagnosed too late. We tried the sub-q fluids for about 6 weeks but it just wasn't good enough. I blame myself. She was nearly thirteen and had never been tested for kidney function. I will from here on out have my cats checked for kidney function at least once per year, regardless of their age. It is definitely manageable if caught early.


----------

